# To the person who decided it would be nice to steal this morning.



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Thankyou for taking every penny I have, and thankyou for leaving me and my family without not 1 penny for 3 weeks. i'm sure we'll have a great time without no electricity and starving.

thanks a lot, you total ar*ehole.

what is the f*cking world coming to.

sorry, had to vent it out.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

whats happaned there mate


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Burgled or had your account cleaned out?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like account to me. Otherwise they've stolen his meter and his fridge, freezer and cupboards.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hell! Whats happened fella?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bigjonny said:


> whats happaned there mate


got done like a kipper. popped out round the petrol garage really early this morning (couldn't sleep - thought i'd get a copy of Nuts!). Was only out for about 30 mins. somebody broke in and took everything near enough from downstairs plus all the money i had which was due to go into my bank tomorrow. thing that freaked me out is my misses was in bed. i think they came through the extension door on the back, as it was unlocked. however the police have already been and said there's no sign of visible entry (which there isnt). I know the extension door was locked as it is never ever opened....i know this is the door they came through. to be honest, the old bill here have been pretty useless.

so now i've got a misses who is too scared to sleep, a wee bitta food, no money, hardly no electric. can't even afford now to go to the goddam gym. i don't really mind the 360 was taken, but to take what we need to live on....that's despicable.

called jobcentre already, won't provide a crisis loan as i'm self employed even though i've just been burgled.

i'd just like to thank the burglar.for making me not trust anybody. and for making my misses too scared to sleep in her own home.

i know it's random to post it on here, just wanted to vent out my anger.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheese said:


> Sounds like account to me. Otherwise they've stolen his meter and his fridge, freezer and cupboards.


no buddy house was done - self employed....got paid cash for the job saturday couldn't get to bank until tomorrow.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's what this board is for mate

really feel for you, i know what it's like to have nothing (don't have much more than that now actually), and think "what am i going to do?"

hope you know someone who can help you out.

absolute cvnts.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate thats terrible.

But how could they get in without any visible sign of entering???? And do you think they knew when the do the property when you had gone out???


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

get a big 'orrible dog mate.


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheese said:


> Sounds like account to me. Otherwise they've stolen his meter and his fridge, freezer and cupboards.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

f.uck!!...they must have been watching the house....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds 5hit mate at least they didnt take the computer though so you can vent your anger 

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you should of smashed a window before the police came round (from the outside)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

guarenteed crack heads!


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Pelayo said:


> f.uck!!...they must have been watching the house....


Maybe an opportunist who saw you pop out?

Did you notice anyone when leavin the house even if it was just passing them when walking down your road?

Sorry to hear of this, hope you get the help you need to get through the rest of the month.

Most people (let alone a woman) would feel the same, getting a dog is not a bad idea and one I am considering for myself tbh.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> f.uck!!...they must have been watching the house....


I does! Reet suspect i'd say..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> f.uck!!...they must have been watching the house....


i think that - or they broke in at an extremely lucky time for them. it was still dark. i didnt even immediately notice when i got back. when in the front room and started reading the magazine and noticed the 360 wasn't there, so went upstairs to see if my misses had taken it up (as she's got a habit of doing that!), there was no 360 and she was fast asleep.

so then alarm bells rang. never ran back down those stairs so fast in my life....near enough jumped down them! checked all the windows and they were all shut, checked all the doors and as i said the extension door was unlocked. the roar i let out when i found that door unlocked would of made King Leonidas from the 300 tremble!

well anyway. here's an account of what i've found gone so far -

-Xbox 360 and only some of the games?!!? Is star wars;force unleashed not a worthy enough game to be stolen!!!???

-Ipod Nano (load of crap anyway)

-Crystal dog (why!?)

-Finally just over 1100 in cash which was extremely well hidden.

I know I know you're probably going why did you have 1100 in cash why didn't you go to the bank. im self employed and got paid in cash on saturday. i was putting it in the bank tomorrow as i couldn't deposit sunday and was working yesterday.

So little food, little eletric, jobcentre won't help coz im self employed lol.

oh happy days!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

mate if its well hidden then surely it has to be someone you know ??


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

where did you hide it?

you can tell us as you're clearly not going to hide it there again, or tell us your address


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> mate if its well hidden then surely it has to be someone you know ??


this is what i was getting at.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> mate if its well hidden then surely it has to be someone you know ??


no, it would be easily found if the crystal dog was taken. but who is going to steal a 20 quid heavy crystal dog!? did they think it was diamond!?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> -Xbox 360 and only some of the games?!!? Is star wars;force unleashed not a worthy enough game to be stolen!!!???
> 
> -Ipod Nano (load of crap anyway)
> 
> ...


I'd keep an eye on the whench next few days:thumbup1:

snakes with t1ts I tell thee


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

*crystal *dog.

it looks shiny, thick theives will take it.

unless they were really thick, and mistook it for crystal meth


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

somethign doesnt add up mate and i suspect its someone you know otherwise how did they get in if the door is ALWAYS locked like you say, and how did they know where the cash was??


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe go get a Credit Card to tide you over til the end of the month.

Not ideal I know but may be a way out for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> *crystal *dog.
> 
> it looks shiny, thick theives will take it.
> 
> unless they were really thick, and mistook it for crystal meth


lol , :thumb:

well its either a junkie or someone you know who has clocked you hide the money there , do you know anyone that hates star wars???


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd keep an eye on the whench next few days:thumbup1:
> 
> snakes with t1ts I tell thee


Exactly what I was thinking, either took it for herself or is being blackmailed after a sneaky bit of cock??? :scared:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

That blew my theory out of the water. Feel sorry for you mate, i hate thieves, they're lower then pond scum blended into a paste with maggot infested dog sh1t.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ripp3d said:


> Maybe go get a Credit Card to tide you over til the end of the month.
> 
> Not ideal I know but may be a way out for the next 3 weeks.


no can do mate - credit card firms hate self employment plus i have an extremely irregular income. considered it already 

does anybody know of anywhere that does emergency funding - as i said not the jobcentre they are refusing to.

PS-

And Uriel - do not accuse my missus of taking that money. if you want to try being a funnyman i'll be more than oblidged to meet you face to face. don't bother posting on this thread no more.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> somethign doesnt add up mate and i suspect its someone you know otherwise how did they get in if the door is ALWAYS locked like you say, and how did they know where the cash was??


i agree:

no forced entry!

knew when you were out!

knew when you were back!

knew straight where the cash was!

me think somat not right!!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

KRS said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, either took it for herself or is being blackmailed after a sneaky bit of cock??? :scared:


and that's why people on this forum think you're autistic.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> no can do mate - credit card firms hate self employment plus i have an extremely irregular income. considered it already
> 
> does anybody know of anywhere that does emergency funding - as i said not the jobcentre they are refusing to.
> 
> ...


There are websites that do "pay day loans" which are loands over a short period of time. You can usually get the money the same day but the interest is horrendous!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

adlewar said:


> i agree:
> 
> no forced entry!
> 
> ...


Thats what makes me think it could be a friend. How much do you trust the missus, im not saying she has anything to do with it etc just exploring every option.......


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

KRS said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, either took it for herself or is being blackmailed after a sneaky bit of cock??? :scared:


Keep the schoolyard humor to yourself mate, the guys got some major problems and you're trying to insult his missus...grow up you mug.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> PS-
> 
> And Uriel - do not accuse my missus of taking that money. if you want to try being a funnyman i'll be more than oblidged to meet you face to face. don't bother posting on this thread no more.


whatever big man, go get your money back if you're a hard man


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

adlewar said:


> i agree:
> 
> no forced entry!
> 
> ...


no forced entry - some doors can be broken into extremely easily.

knew when you were out - can't deny this...possibly.

knew when you were back - they didn't know when i'd be back; once they were in the house they could of been and gone in 3 minutes.

knew straight where the cash was - doubt it actually. i think where they took the dog (perhaps they thought it was that Schwarzofski or however you spell it crystal - can be worth a fortune) and then noticed a bit of money poking out of the alcove.

and may i add now - NOBODY ACCUSE MY MISSES OF ANYTHING, OR JOKE ABOUT HER SHAGGING OTHER PEOPLE. come on.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> There are websites that do "pay day loans" which are loands over a short period of time. You can usually get the money the same day but the interest is horrendous!


The interest rate is horrendous, but being as the loans are extremely short term, and high risk to the lender, actually reasonable when you look at the £ figure it costs you to get the money instantly.

Feel it for you mate, I agree with some posters, something looks a bit suss, or either they are the luckiest opportunist thieves ever - but that doesn't help you feed the troops, hope you can pick up a wee short term loan - no buddies could lend you some notes?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

deeppurple, i really, REALLY feel for you, it's horrible what happened, and it would put me in a bad mood too, but ease up fella, no one here means any harm, just trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Ripp3d said:


> Keep the schoolyard humor to yourself mate, the guys got some major problems and you're trying to insult his missus...grow up you mug.


I'm not joking, if you think things like that don't happen, good for you. :thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Uriel said:


> whatever big man, go get your money back if you're a hard man


well i will do if i find out who it is. i'll break every digit on their body and then beat them til they're on death's door.

isn't it mature to have somebody like you post bullsh*t on this thread.

you insult my misses and expect me to find it funny? what do i respond with? do you want me to laugh at your dead nans grave and take a **** on it next time im passing by!?!? i think and hope not.

very immature. grow up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

rs007 said:


> The interest rate is horrendous, but being as the loans are extremely short term, and high risk to the lender, actually reasonable when you look at the £ figure it costs you to get the money instantly.
> 
> Feel it for you mate, I agree with some posters, something looks a bit suss, or either they are the luckiest opportunist thieves ever - but that doesn't help you feed the troops, hope you can pick up a wee short term loan - no buddies could lend you some notes?


Suppose you are right but still going to work out very costly.

Hope a friend or family member can help you out mate!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> well i will do if i find out who it is. i'll break every digit on their body and then beat them til they're on death's door.
> 
> isn't it mature to have somebody like you post bullsh*t on this thread.
> 
> ...


don't tell me to grow up son.

you post a fuking story on the net and think I give a fuk?

Go and grow some balls and get money from somewhere instead of bleating


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

suddenly this thread gets interesting 

fight uriel for the money


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> don't tell me to grow up son.
> 
> you post a fuking story on the net and think I give a fuk?
> 
> Go and grow some balls and get money from somewhere instead of bleating


In fairness if you don't care then you didn't have to comment, i can see why he'd get wound up today of all days. Surely you can see this too? Uriel don't get me wrong i think you hilarious but maybe you should leave this one :thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i know my misses hasn't taken the money. she was with me when i was extremely poor. she worshipped me then, and she worships me now.

she loves me with all her heart as i love her with all mine. unless she is an extremely good actor, had a mental panic attack when she found out which nearly resulted in an ambulance coming out, if she could make vomit come up and then scream and cry for an hour then im sure she's responsible for this.

i know for a fact it wasn't her. however there are 2 friends i know knew about the money being there. one is in norway for 2 weeks and has been since saturday night ( i know he went - i took him to the airport after work)....so it cant be him so that leaves 1 person for me to 'investigate' should we say.

i think in all honestly i had somebody watching my house to see when i was out.

jobcentre wont help, cant get credit card due to irregular income , cant get a payday loan due to the huge interest and im not 100 percent how much im getting paid yet in a few weeks. a lot of my mates are self employed and struggling themselves.

looks like i could be well and truely done for here!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> don't tell me to grow up son.
> 
> you post a fuking story on the net and think I give a fuk?
> 
> Go and grow some balls and get money from somewhere instead of bleating


Like i said in a previous thread, you certainly have a way with words Uriel lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

adlewar said:


> i agree:
> 
> no forced entry!
> 
> ...


yep.....i think u need to have a good think about who knows where u keep ur money apart from ur GF.....who do u know thats really desperate for money?.......


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

deeppurple = calm down, no one here stole from you.

Uriel = he's upset, leave him be now.

Me = stirring the sh/t but making it look like i'm trying to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

getting interesting now


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i see you let my computer comment go

adds fuel to the fire, so they nicked a crystal thing but not your computer eh


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Purple

Just read the post and completely shocked mate.

I had a break-in in my workshop in the back garden and the dog diddn't even notice. You end up questioning who, why, when, where, what, etc but to be honest it usually winds you up even more.

Tell the missus not to worry as it was most probably an opportunist (who quite rightly got very, very lucky) and they wont be back.

I have since had an alarm fitted, which sounds in the house, and have had no trouble since. Shame really as there is a wooden baseball bat getting rotten in the garden. First time I go to use it it will be like smashing them with a bit of balsa wood :lol:

Funny thing was my missus went out the following night and saw a truck with a truckman top on selling tools, which looked like mine, outside a pub. She took the registration and hey bingo it belonged to a skoda Octavis 200 miles away. Moral of the story is that you most probably don't know the burglars so don't stress out worrying about the WAN(KERS!! :cursing:

I do feel for you mate. Hope you have some friends who can help short term

Wooz

p.s. Where in the country are you from?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i know my misses hasn't taken the money. she was with me when i was extremely poor. she worshipped me then, and she worships me now.
> 
> she loves me with all her heart as i love her with all mine. unless she is an extremely good actor, had a mental panic attack when she found out which nearly resulted in an ambulance coming out, if she could make vomit come up and then scream and cry for an hour then im sure she's responsible for this.
> 
> ...


Well you may want to really think this through before going in all guns blazing with your mate. Could you try and think up a way of tricking him maybe to own up (thats if it is him anyway)?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe your missus has innocently mentioned where the money was kept to a friend, who has told someone?

you know your missus, but do you know her friends that well? and does she know them that well?

ask her


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Uriel said:


> don't tell me to grow up son.
> 
> you post a fuking story on the net and think I give a fuk?
> 
> Go and grow some balls and get money from somewhere instead of bleating


firstly if you can insult my queen then i'll tell you what i want. secondly, i'm not your son. thirdly i've got bigger balls than you - steroid free i am. 10x bigger plus your misses don't complain. fourth - why be rude and disrespectful? underlying problems? dad f*cked you as a child?

why the lippy attitude and mood? what did you eat for breakfast? a lump of sh*t!?

see how immature this post is? as immature as your posts. grow up.

and whoever said fight uriel for the money!? If he comes to the UK and gets a licence, I'll be game.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

woozam said:


> Hey Purple
> 
> Just read the post and completely shocked mate.
> 
> ...


england matey.

and davetherave i saw your comment lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you have the house/door keys anywhere near the letter box (if the door has one) because its quite common now for thieves to put some sort of hook or magnet through the letter box to get the keys, they could have just simply let themselves in the and put the keys back when leaving.

Or have you lost any keys recently??


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Where in UK mate?

Was wondering if there were any local charities?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> firstly if you can insult my queen then i'll tell you what i want. secondly, i'm not your son. thirdly i've got bigger balls than you - steroid free i am. 10x bigger plus your misses don't complain. fourth - why be rude and disrespectful? underlying problems? dad f*cked you as a child?
> 
> why the lippy attitude and mood? what did you eat for breakfast? a lump of sh*t!?
> 
> ...


mate to be fair if you was as mature as your trying to claim you wouldnt be goin on with all this keyboard warrior sh*t !!!

from what i can see is uriel is known for being a bit of a joker . i doubt he ment anything disrespectful with it .

as for your mate who knows were the money is , just watch him for a while an see if he suddenly has anything new or talks about an x box lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think it was uriel

all fingers point to him

dum dum derrrrrrrr


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

woozam said:


> Where in UK mate?
> 
> Was wondering if there were any local charities?


Purple don't tell him, he's after your address... and he knows your backdoors a piece of p1ss to get through

Edit - i'm not calling you gay and no i don't want to fight


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheese said:


> Purple don't tell him, he's after your address... and he knows your backdoors a piece of p1ss to get through
> 
> Edit - i'm not calling you gay and no i don't want to fight


 :lol:

We're not all that devious


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I highly doubt it was a mate, opportunistic crack heads most likely.

Anyway, there's gotta be help out there, go to the citizens advice bureau, they should recommend things.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> firstly if you can insult my queen then i'll tell you what i want. secondly, i'm not your son. thirdly i've got bigger balls than you - steroid free i am. 10x bigger plus your misses don't complain. fourth - why be rude and disrespectful? underlying problems? dad f*cked you as a child?
> 
> why the lippy attitude and mood? what did you eat for breakfast? a lump of sh*t!?
> 
> ...


you have no idea how afraid I am not right now.

for the pair of decent members on this thread who asked me to tone it down a bit, i'm out of this one


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> you have no idea how afraid I am not right now.
> 
> for the pair of *decent *members on this thread who asked me to tone it down a bit, i'm out of this one


you'd better not be including me in that, slag.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> I highly doubt it was a mate, opportunistic crack heads most likely.
> 
> Anyway, there's gotta be help out there, go to the citizens advice bureau, they should recommend things.


thats what i first thought.....

but!!! i doubt a crack head would know what that crystal thing is......

i feel for ya tho, i'll chuck a £5 in a whip round....

seriously:thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheese said:


> Purple don't tell him, he's after your address... and he knows your backdoors a piece of p1ss to get through
> 
> Edit - i'm not calling you gay and no i don't want to fight


already sorted that with a twin bolt - one at top and one at le bottom


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Anything else i should know about... security chain, etc?

Just for reseach, obviously


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Anything else i should know about... security chain, etc?
> 
> Just for reseach, obviously


its immaterial really its a lot easier to just break a seal on a double glazed window, preferably a ground floor one for ease of entry

once its put back right its pretty hard to tell its been eased open as well, except the seal has now gone so it will be colder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How on earth did the missus not wake up. I couldnt be quiet unpluging all the wires of an x-box if i tried, let alone if i was in a rush stealing it......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

davetherave said:


> its immaterial really its a lot easier to just break a seal on a double glazed window, preferably a ground floor one for ease of entry
> 
> once its put back right its pretty hard to tell its been eased open as well, except the seal has now gone so it will be colder


THIEVING SCUM BAG!


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

just out of interest, how early was this?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

any person who can steal from another person should not be breathing

its disgusting that some "crack head" could do that

if i ever found some 1 breaking into a house i would happily beat them myself, its dam right wrong

i feel for you mate, you must be feeling sick mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

got a bit of good news one of my buddies is bringing around one of those mini alarms that go straight onto the door - i'll have it constantly turned on so whenever it opens a siren will go off.

got a bolt at the top and a bolt at the bottom now.

so i don't think they'll get through that door now.

as for people saying it's a rubbish lock - a standard door (not a multi lock) is extremely easy to get in if you know what you're doing.

plus i have just found something up by the back gate which i think helps me know how they got in. i'm going to knock on the neighbours doors and see if any cars were in the alley early this morning. there was an old fiesta in the alley last week. i forgot to add that this neighbourhood is pretty good....but next door over the alley has been broken into multiple times. im wondering if it is the same people who broke into theirs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> any person who can steal from another person should not be breathing
> 
> its disgusting that some *"crack head"* could do that
> 
> ...


i caught a junkie screwdriving my back door open, gave chase but wasnt fast enough. i can honestly say that as my 5yr old boy was asleep in the house i would have lost all rational thinking if id have caught them.

junkies are pure scum, who will prob get FREE treatment for their ILLNESS(what a joke that is) and a flat and weekly pay out. :cursing:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

dannyboy01 said:


> just out of interest, how early was this?


i think about 5am.


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

is your kip not insured for money loss


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i caught a junkie screwdriving my back door open, *gave chase but wasnt fast enough*. i can honestly say that as my 5yr old boy was asleep in the house i would have lost all rational thinking if id have caught them.
> 
> junkies are pure scum, who will prob get FREE treatment for their ILLNESS(what a joke that is) and a flat and weekly pay out. :cursing:


Perhaps they were on Speed :bounce:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i caught a junkie screwdriving my back door open, gave chase but wasnt fast enough. i can honestly say that as my 5yr old boy was asleep in the house i would have lost all rational thinking if id have caught them.
> 
> junkies are pure scum, who will prob get FREE treatment for their ILLNESS(what a joke that is) and a flat and weekly pay out. :cursing:


yep you can open a normal house door with a screwdriver. a screwdriver and a metal ruler is usually one of the ways....you can gain access in 10 seconds.

i think the police if they actually spent a whie investigating they'd find stuff...as i have already found a few footprints by the back gate which i know for a fact aren't my shoes. now all i need is a red indian to come here and tell me the weight and age of the man who wore those shoes!

my misses has also just told me she's staying at her parents for a couple of days. it has really shook her up. needless to say i'll be sleeping downstairs tonight with one eye open!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bigjonny said:


> is your kip not insured for money loss


they will ask me why so much was in the house at one time. i dont think they will


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

It pretty shocking mate. I have had my tools stolen twice mate. I sturrgled to replace them as i was quiet on the work front. Go to the bank explain the situation and try to get a small overdraft. Will cost you some money to do but they gave me one and i am self employed.

Its a horrible feeling. I really feel for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

its not nice. we were up every time the wind blew something and made a noise. not a nice situation to be in.

As for the 'maybe they were on speed ' comment. i think it was a case of me being bollock naked and not wanting to run to far away from the house!!!


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> they will ask me why so much was in the house at one time. i dont think they will


It's worth asking Purple. I claimed for £6k worth of tools and was told I couldn't claim. They then came back a few days later admitting a mistake and paid out.

Check your home insurance and business insurance mate, you never know!

Wooz


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> its not nice. we were up every time the wind blew something and made a noise. not a nice situation to be in.
> 
> As for the 'maybe they were on speed ' comment. i think it was a case of me being bollock naked and not wanting to run to far away from the house!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

i've got a 10st rottie and a 9st bullmastiff you can borrow mate. they will let someone in, but getting out is another story......seriously!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

woozam said:


> It's worth asking Purple. I claimed for £6k worth of tools and was told I couldn't claim. They then came back a few days later admitting a mistake and paid out.
> 
> Check your home insurance and business insurance mate, you never know!
> 
> Wooz


if it was in my van - yes i'd be able to get the money. i have 5k insurance for anything in that vehicle.

nope - home insurance won't pay out. but it looks like i'll be able to get the 360 and my crystal dog lol.

im just more worried right now how we're doing to eat and have electric for light and cooking.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Really sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure that by being creative you will find a way out of your troubles. My thoughts are with you.



> I know I know you're probably going why did you have 1100 in cash why didn't you go to the bank. im self employed and got paid in cash on saturday. i was putting it in the bank tomorrow as i couldn't deposit sunday and was working yesterday.


I agree with the sentiments expressed by some here, if the location of your stash was very difficult to find.

I do not believe that it is necessarily someone you know, but it sounds as if it is someone who knew that the money was present and its whereabouts. This could be someone who overheard it being mentioned, or who had been previously told as to your usual hiding place and later became aware of the time lag between receiving and banking the money. It could have been due to an unwitting disclosure by your wife or children. If you have had tradespeople in your house since the money was stashed, they could have discovered it by accident.

If it was my loss, I would be looking for who may have know the location and the existence of the money, rather than who knew you would be out at that time - timing for a premeditated event is easy if someone has sufficient motivation.

All the best,

J


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

just said to the jobcentre can you just do me a crisis loan for 3 weeks. all i want is 150!!!

they said no!!!

yet they'll give people 1000s to support their drugs.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> just said to the jobcentre can you just do me a crisis loan for 3 weeks. all i want is 150!!!
> 
> they said no!!!
> 
> yet they'll give people 1000s to support their drugs.


What about a bank loan?

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> just said to the jobcentre can you just do me a crisis loan for 3 weeks. all i want is 150!!!
> 
> they said no!!!
> 
> *yet they'll give people 1000s to support their drugs*.


of course they will, they are classed as ill(which imo is a disgrace)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i suppose you weren't in the right frame of mind to tell the cops that the stuff was taken from the van instead.

one to remember for next time though, although hopefully there won't be one


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

At least your Mrs is ok.

**** news sorry to hear it!


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i suppose you weren't in the right frame of mind to tell the cops that the stuff was taken from the van instead.
> 
> one to remember for next time though, although hopefully there won't be one


That's the problem when you're honest mate! Things like that don't enter your mind until after the event when you have a sour taste in your mouth


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

woozam said:


> That's the problem when you're honest mate! Things like that don't enter your mind until after the event when you have a sour taste in your mouth


i know.

being honest is all well and good, but who deserves the result in this case?

bastards


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i suppose you weren't in the right frame of mind to tell the cops that the stuff was taken from the van instead.
> 
> one to remember for next time though, although hopefully there won't be one


nope. did think of that as they left haha


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

when in the front room and started reading the magazine and noticed the 360 wasn't there, so went upstairs to see if my misses had taken it up (as she's got a habit of doing that!), there was no 360 and she was fast asleep.

well anyway. here's an account of what i've found gone so far -

-Xbox 360 and only some of the games?!!? Is star wars;force unleashed not a worthy enough game to be stolen!!!???

-Ipod Nano (load of crap anyway)

-Crystal dog (why!?)

-Finally just over 1100 in cash which was extremely well hidden.

I know I know you're probably going why did you have 1100 in cash why didn't you go to the bank. im self employed and got paid in cash on saturday. i was putting it in the bank tomorrow as i couldn't deposit sunday and was working yesterday.

Im really sorry for you and your family what a terrible thing to happen.

I have to say though im getting confused.....360 is what you said at the beginning you got paid and then it went to 1100 ..so 1460 is missing? 360 lying around and 1100 behind a crystal dog......is that right?


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i know.
> 
> being honest is all well and good, but who deserves the result in this case?
> 
> bastards


Here, here


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think it was an xbox 360


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

tinkerbabe said:


> when in the front room and started reading the magazine and noticed the 360 wasn't there, so went upstairs to see if my misses had taken it up (as she's got a habit of doing that!), there was no 360 and she was fast asleep.
> 
> well anyway. here's an account of what i've found gone so far -
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Now that's funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> of course they will, they are classed as ill(which imo is a disgrace)


well im going to be ill in 2 days when the food has run out. i don't think the electric has much more than 2 days either.

it is a disgrace.

you'll see me on here in a few days begging LOL


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

tinkerbabe said:


> when in the front room and started reading the magazine and noticed the 360 wasn't there, so went upstairs to see if my misses had taken it up (as she's got a habit of doing that!), there was no 360 and she was fast asleep.
> 
> well anyway. here's an account of what i've found gone so far -
> 
> ...


no sorry, xbox 360!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best turn the PC off then to conserve the electric. Also when your electric goes off, ring your electric supplier saying you have a baby in the premises and you have lost your topup key. They will send out an engineer who will turn the electric back on and leave £10 on the meter, this is guarenteed and you just pay the £10 back when you next top up.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you've now been on this forum for just over two hours.

isn't there more urgent things you could be doing right now, than talking to a bunch of meatheads?


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

glad your cleared that up was really struggling with that bit..lol

If the money was seen in the wall when whoever moved the dog it was possibly opportunist

Police doing nothing? cant they get you some help? surely.

Good luck


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you've now been on this forum for just over two hours.
> 
> isn't there more urgent things you could be doing right now, than talking to a bunch of meatheads?


i am not just on the forum, i am getting advice numbers etc. plus i am on a laptop so i am using the battery. won't be on for ages longer now.

will put it on charge for 20 mins soon as there is only 20 percent battery left, after that i might pop next door and use my wireless router from there - and rape their electricity!

Tinker - no, the police have been useless. they gave me a reference number and that was it really. all that happened was 2 officers came round and some young person who looked like a uni student who looked about the house. i thought it would of been CSI miami....fingerprints, the theme tune...the lot! But nope. they were more interested in having a cup of tea and that is it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

where was the laptop?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

davetherave said:


> where was the laptop?


i believe ive put that in the thread already


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> i am not just on the forum, i am getting advice numbers etc. plus i am on a laptop so i am using the battery. won't be on for ages longer now.
> 
> will put it on charge for 20 mins soon as there is only 20 percent battery left, after that i might pop next door and use my wireless router from there - and rape their electricity!
> 
> Tinker - no, the police have been useless. they gave me a reference number and that was it really. all that happened was 2 officers came round and some young person who looked like a uni student who looked about the house. i thought it would of been CSI miami....fingerprints, the theme tune...the lot! But nope. they were more interested in having a cup of tea and that is it.


When your neighbours are making you a cuppa just have a quick peek under their crystal animals!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

woozam said:


> When your neighbours are making you a cuppa just have a quick peek under their crystal animals!!


haha. their dingy house i might find some dust or a dead mouse!


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

If your self employed you should be able to get an overdraft of at least £250 so visit the bank just tell them the situation,other than that go see citizen advice I'm pretty sure there is funding for victims of crimes (thought it was through police though) they will at least point you in the right direction,your house insurance will not cover work tools tell them it was for home use D.I.Y ect there are also credit card companys out there that will give you a credit card even self employed and bad credit but it will have low start limit eg £250 and last option is if you have anything left of value go to a cash convertor or pawn shop.sorry to hear about it mate hope I've helped  GL


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Any chance a previous owner/tenant had a key,unless house is new or locks were changed of course?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> Any chance a previous owner/tenant had a key,unless house is new or locks were changed of course?


ive thought that too mate....im investigating that as we speak!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the previous owner of this house may have had a spare key before i changed the front door but for months it seemed like things were slightly different

nothing ever went missing though


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

davetherave said:


> the previous owner of this house may have had a spare key before i changed the front door but for months it seemed like things were slightly different
> 
> nothing ever went missing though


can get locks changed via insurance


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

That complete and utter S**T, its a shame you don't konw who those ****s are...

Hope someone hangs them by their balls and lets them hang upside down for a few days whilst getting beat up like a pinata.

Hope things get better for you somehow.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

so do i mate. just checked everything. i have 2 days of food left, 3 if i stretch out.

3 days of electric if i use conservatively.

jobcentre manager earlier called me and has said outright they refuse to give a crisis loan.

checked bank - 12p. wallet. about 20p in coppers.

good times.

all thanks to some git who couldn't be bothered to go out and earn his/her money....instead just steal it from me.

thanks for starving the family!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> so do i mate. just checked everything. i have 2 days of food left, 3 if i stretch out.
> 
> 3 days of electric if i use conservatively.
> 
> ...


You read my message about the electric running out?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> You read my message about the electric running out?


yes buddy, going to try that one!! will be contacting them tomorrow! ta x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> yes buddy, going to try that one!! will be contacting them tomorrow! ta x


Ok mate, dont ring them untill its actually run out and they will have an engineer to you within hours to get it all back on again and make sure you say you have a baby at the house. I work for E-on, which company you with?


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> so do i mate. just checked everything. i have 2 days of food left, 3 if i stretch out.
> 
> 3 days of electric if i use conservatively.
> 
> ...


so you got nothing left to pawn? have you read my post?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pudj said:


> so you got nothing left to pawn? have you read my post?


no mate. we havent got much of value at all. and there is no way im selling my partners stuff. i would of sold the 360....but they sold it for me haha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Ok mate, dont ring them untill its actually run out and they will have an engineer to you within hours to get it all back on again and make sure you say you have a baby at the house. I work for E-on, which company you with?


my misses deals with all that sh*t, i think we're british gas


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you have household insurance, deeppurple?

Some policies allow you to claim several hundred pounds for lost or stolen cash, never mind for stolen items.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Do you have household insurance, deeppurple?
> 
> Some policies allow you to claim several hundred pounds for lost or stolen cash, never mind for stolen items.


this has been answered earlier in the thread i believe.

i can claim for all the stolen items, but for the cash i am awaiting response from them


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> this has been answered earlier in the thread i believe.
> 
> i can claim for all the stolen items, but for the cash i am awaiting response from them


Push them hard! Best of luck!


----------



## stuuts (Feb 1, 2010)

what kinda door was it that they got in? a white pvc 1 or a wooden 1? pvc doors are probably the easiest to get into- they call it lock bumping, google it or youtube or sumthin to know what it is, can be easily resolved by a rebounding oil for pretty cheap.

ul get it online once things pick up a bit for you

hope you manage to sort things out mate.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

stuuts said:


> what kinda door was it that they got in? a white pvc 1 or a wooden 1? pvc doors are probably the easiest to get into- they call it lock bumping, google it or youtube or sumthin to know what it is, can be easily resolved by a rebounding oil for pretty cheap.
> 
> ul get it online once things pick up a bit for you
> 
> hope you manage to sort things out mate.


it was a thick solid wooden door with a lock....but the lock is a biggun!

the sods got in


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

aint being funny, but you've got no money in your bank, none in your wallet, no electricity, no food, nothing of any value (to pawn) but you had 1100 quid and you hid it behind a statue or somat???

if it was me, it'd been under my pillow, or with me if i left the house???

all sounds iffy to me! dodgy inurance claim?

don't slate me for my opinion, i'm entitled.......


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news bro.....Karma will catch them


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

adlewar said:


> aint being funny, but you've got no money in your bank, none in your wallet, no electricity, no food, nothing of any value (to pawn) but you had 1100 quid and you hid it behind a statue or somat???
> 
> if it was me, it'd been under my pillow, or with me if i left the house???
> 
> ...


no you are entitled to your opinion, however you should perhaps read the thread...im not claiming insurance for the money.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> this has been answered earlier in the thread i believe.
> 
> i can claim for all the stolen items, but for the cash i am awaiting response from them





deeppurple said:


> no you are entitled to your opinion, however you should perhaps read the thread...im not claiming insurance for the money.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

yes. i have discovered im not covered for the money.

therefore i am not claiming the money.

can i add for a dodgy insurance claim why would i paste it all on here?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

fair play then mate, i'm just a cynical [email protected], hope the fcukers get wats comin to them,

good luck anyway............


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

CRD said:


> It's a pity the member known as Shrinking Violet hasn't been around the forum for a while, cause I'm sure she would have given you some good advice.


YOu know that comment is a little out of order........she is autistic Asperger's Syndrome to be precise.

*OFF TOPIC BIT AND HIJACK*

And before you flame me for going off topic I have two kids that have Asperger's Syndrome; they have no concept of how to read people, they take everything literally, always well meaning but socially awkward and have a tendency to get very pedantic in every way with longwinded explanations on just about every subject imaginable...there's more but I won't bore you with the detail

So I would suggest that you back off from making comments about other peoples disabilities....before you get labelled as 'racist'??

Deeppurple.....I am sorry you had your house broken into.....I hope insurance coughs up.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

adlewar said:


> fair play then mate, i'm just a cynical [email protected], hope the fcukers get wats comin to them,
> 
> good luck anyway............


well shockingly ive reported the footprints up by the gate...and the police are coming back out to look at them!!!

PLUS detective deeppurple has discovered something else. there IS a marking on the door on the side of it AND a tiny one on the inside of the door frame. i'm going to get them to look at that too.

finally a neighbour found a cap in the alley right near my gate. it could be the burglars we aint sure.

so it looks like their was a vehicle in the alley. 1 or 2 people climbed the gate (which in itself is extremely hard - i'ts huge!) broke through the back door and stole several items. they left via the gate again and in a rush either left the cap (possibly if it is theirs) behind.

it isn't the person i suspected either as he has worked through the weekend....i'm going to get a cctv camera when money's in i thinks...


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Similar thing happened to a mate a while ago,

5 grand and cash/credit cards gone from a hidden place through a door that was locked shortly before as well as random stuff of little value.

His fiancé was devastated, couldn't sleep and had to have councilling, had to move back to her parents.

Surprising as the she didn't look too devastated getting caught using his cards on CCTV with some random guy that turns out she had been seeing for the last year.

Hate thieves.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

a back stabbing misses eh?

low...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> Similar thing happened to a mate a while ago,
> 
> 5 grand and cash/credit cards gone from a hidden place through a door that was locked shortly before as well as random stuff of little value.
> 
> ...


OMFG!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

more fantastic news, where i was off of work yesterday due to the burglary, ive lost the rest of the week's building contract.

fab


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gunna have to put a donation tin outside the front of my house now haha!

i'll bolt it down of course...or the thief will have that too...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Theiving c#nts. This happened to my neice's dads house two weeks ago, they took everything, including all her toys, playstation, dvd player the lot, then for good measure they smashed up her bed!! they even found the stash of birthday presents for her and took those!!

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> more fantastic news, where i was off of work yesterday due to the burglary, ive lost the rest of the week's building contract.
> 
> fab


WTF????...look at it this way...it can't get any worse....surley!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> WTF????...look at it this way...it can't get any worse....surley!


Tru, best of luck mate. How are things going??


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Tru, best of luck mate. How are things going??


not good at all matey. i asked a few close friends if they could help; i know one of them was in a real financial predicament so i suspected for him to say know, one of my other mates will be helping me out in 3 weeks as soon as he gets paid he's promised me and a female buddy put a tenner on the leccy and bought me a takeaway last night. ive saved some of the takeaway so i'll be ok for food til saturday now.

but after that, that is it. called the jobcentre again today for an interview,and absolutely no way will they help. they also hung up on me when i said if i were to say i need it for heroin because im a total addict will you help then haha.

bank won't overdraft me due to a serious pile of s*it i was in with the bank 3 years ago.

haven't got nothing of value to sell. i can't sell my tools as when work does come up i won't be able to work without them!

phoned the citizens advice bereau and they said the jobcentre should help - but they won't.

looks like i am truely buggered on this one.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Just a long shot but if things are that bad its genuine and you really are stuck ....what about contacting your local rag with the story?

Youve done all you can with the police etc theyd write it up im sure.

You see it all the time at xmas etc and youll find someone/businesses will help you out....just an idea.


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about that mate-can the cops not do the usual and dust for prints etc-give you a crime ref number and then you can claim back on your insurance bud....maybe worth a go??

hope you catch the bastards..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> not good at all matey. i asked a few close friends if they could help; i know one of them was in a real financial predicament so i suspected for him to say know, one of my other mates will be helping me out in 3 weeks as soon as he gets paid he's promised me and a female buddy put a tenner on the leccy and bought me a takeaway last night. ive saved some of the takeaway so i'll be ok for food til saturday now.
> 
> but after that, that is it. called the jobcentre again today for an interview,and absolutely no way will they help. they also hung up on me when i said if i were to say i need it for heroin because im a total addict will you help then haha.
> 
> ...


Gutted for you mate!!

at least you have electric again and 1 takeaway last you untill saturday, wtf!!!! hope you get things sorted asap.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

steevey said:


> sorry to hear about that mate-can the cops not do the usual and dust for prints etc-give you a crime ref number and then you can claim back on your insurance bud....maybe worth a go??
> 
> hope you catch the bastards..


they didn't dust for prints they took photos :-s

insurance is giving me a new xbox 360 and a few other things but they wont payout the money


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

deeppurple said:


> got done like a kipper. popped out round the petrol garage really early this morning (couldn't sleep - thought i'd get a copy of Nuts!). Was only out for about 30 mins. somebody broke in and took everything near enough from downstairs plus all the money i had which was due to go into my bank tomorrow. thing that freaked me out is my misses was in bed. i think they came through the extension door on the back, as it was unlocked. however the police have already been and said there's no sign of visible entry (which there isnt). I know the extension door was locked as it is never ever opened....i know this is the door they came through. to be honest, the old bill here have been pretty useless.
> 
> so now i've got a misses who is too scared to sleep, a wee bitta food, no money, hardly no electric. can't even afford now to go to the goddam gym. i don't really mind the 360 was taken, but to take what we need to live on....that's despicable.
> 
> ...


I work for Crisis Loans dude, im off on holiday currently. Given the circumstances it sounds like you would be eligible, I assume you have already been through the application?

Inbox me some details about the incident, ill ask you a few questions regarding the situation and ill let you know if you should be able to get one, there is the review process if you have had a nil decision that you disagree with. Im not promising anything, and I cannot get you a payment myself but ill see what I can do to help.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> I work for Crisis Loans dude, im off on holiday currently. Given the circumstances it sounds like you would be eligible, I assume you have already been through the application?
> 
> Inbox me some details about the incident, ill ask you a few questions regarding the situation and ill let you know if you should be able to get one, there is the review process if you have had a nil decision that you disagree with. Im not promising anything, and I cannot get you a payment myself but ill see what I can do to help.


cheers matey but it definately isn't happening, i spoke to several people on the phone, then spoke to a manager. also spoke to my local jobcentre to see what they recommend, and they said crisis loan....round in circles. it's because im self employed!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

deeppurple said:


> cheers matey but it definately isn't happening, i spoke to several people on the phone, then spoke to a manager. also spoke to my local jobcentre to see what they recommend, and they said crisis loan....round in circles. it's because im self employed!


Trust me mate it has nothing to do with you being self employed. Anyone can apply for one regardless of whether they are receiving a benefit or working.

If you are without resources you can apply for a crisis loan.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> Trust me mate it has nothing to do with you being self employed. Anyone can apply for one regardless of whether they are receiving a benefit or working.
> 
> If you are without resources you can apply for a crisis loan.


i personally dont think he wants the help for whatever reason, seems like theres more to it to me cos i'd be doing anythin i possibly could to get help


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> i personally dont think he wants the help for whatever reason, seems like theres more to it to me cos i'd be doing anythin i possibly could to get help


well....i have.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

deeppurple said:


> well....i have.


What reasoning did they give you for refusing you it? Because it has nothing to do with your employment status.

IF you were at your maximum debt I could understand, but if you have been told by them that you cannot have one for the reason that you are self employed then they are wrong and you should go for a review of the application.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> What reasoning did they give you for refusing you it? Because it has nothing to do with your employment status.
> 
> IF you were at your maximum debt I could understand, but if you have been told by them that you cannot have one for the reason that you are self employed then they are wrong and you should go for a review of the application.


they say due to self employment i should have savings - but work is so irregular at present!

a review for an application is far from instant. i got a mate coming round today with some cigarettes, beans, bread, bacon and eggs so its all good!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

deeppurple said:


> *they say due to self employment i should have savings - but work is so irregular at present!*
> 
> a review for an application is far from instant. i got a mate coming round today with some cigarettes, beans, bread, bacon and eggs so its all good!


That is wrong. They are making a lifestyle judgement, if that was the reason you were disallowed and it went to review the decision would be overturned.

The Burden of proof falls to them in that they disagree with what you have stated but because they have no way of knowing whether you have savings or not, they cannot prove that the situation hasnt happened.

A review can take 24 -48 hours yes but I do know of some being done over the phone. When do you next get paid mate? if it is not any time soon put in for a review.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

well thats it. no food but a bit of leccy left. truely buggered.

i'll leave a charity pot outside the front....please drive past and put what you can in lol!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Mate get offline and go and sort your crap out.

People are trying to help you and suggesting help, yet you don't seem to be interested.

Something doesn't seem right to me, stop feeling sorry for yourself, life is a b*tch at times, there are people much worse off than us. I get the feeling your not trying as hard as you could be. I tell you now, if I had no food or electric I would be doing anything possible to get any money at all.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> they didn't dust for prints they took photos :-s
> 
> insurance is giving me a new xbox 360 and a few other things but they wont payout the money


They don't give out money anymore mate, they replace whats been taken.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its amazing what they will steal. I have been burgaled more times than you can shake a stick at!

Got completely cleaned out once and the ****ers even stole the cover of my duvet!


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

gutted i feel for ya mate!!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> get a big 'orrible dog mate.


Worked for me mate. Good thing they didnt have a knife and just stab the thing though. A 12 stone 2 year old Dogue de Bordeaux with tennis ball size bollox intact had them turning on their heels. All he did was bark once lol.

Get the coppers round and get your gaff dusted for prints, there's a chance they might get a match from the database. if so they are obliged to inform you of the offenders name/details etc during the investigation. Decide not to press charges and find the robber before removing his fingers with garden sheers...or you could just press charges:cool:

you got home and contents insurance OP?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

why not sell your laptop for some short term finance


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nidge said:


> They don't give out money anymore mate, they replace whats been taken.


note to self...read full thread before posting.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> they say due to self employment i should have savings - but work is so irregular at present!
> 
> a review for an application is far from instant. i got a mate coming round today with some cigarettes, beans, bread, bacon and eggs so its all good!


Have you tried wonga.com?

As long as your credit rating is half decent they will sort you money within an hour. Really handy


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

thats bad luck bout getting done over mate. hope things work out! if someone breaks in my house they better get to me before i can unlock my gun cabinet or got help them they will be leaving in a body bag!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Mate get offline and go and sort your crap out.
> 
> People are trying to help you and suggesting help, yet you don't seem to be interested.
> 
> Something doesn't seem right to me, stop feeling sorry for yourself, life is a b*tch at times, there are people much worse off than us. I get the feeling your not trying as hard as you could be. I tell you now, if I had no food or electric I would be doing anything possible to get any money at all.


well if you cared to look at my online history, you'll see i've hardly been online recently, because i have been busting a nut trying to provide for my FAMILY.

so don't you tell me what i am doing and what i am not doing, when you don't even f*cking know me.

i have met a few people on this forum who are simply total c*nts. don't fall into that category.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

daniel.m said:


> why not sell your laptop for some short term finance


ive already posted this in the thread, its a work laptop so i cant sell it, was half paid for by princes trust. thought of that already! :-(


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll tell you what I want mate, as I'm sure you will also tell me what you want.

All I'm trying to say, is if it got to the point that you are making it out to be, ie, no electricity, no food, I would be busting my ass, and I definitely wouldn't be posting on an online forum, telling people my situation. But what do I know.

You are obviously having a hard time, I hope you get through it okay and I am sure you will.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

UPDATE - well got some good news today.

a neighbour's house down the road (only 3 doors down) got done over yesterday night. THAT isn't the good news. Luckily they only took a few low value tools and a tiny amount of money in a small chairty saving pot totalling to just under a tenner.

THE GOOD NEWS is -

The neighbour has one of those infra-red CCTV cameras hidden by 2 drainpipes looking at their kitchen door, which the thief used. I've seen the footage. Instantly, I knew who the mother**cker is. I don't know where he lives, but I can find that easily as it is only 2 roads away and he is always going to the local newsagents to buy long rizzlas (i wonder why!).

We also know he climbed the back fence into the alley (like he went into the alley from my garden) because he's damaged about 2 foot the trellace running along the top of the wall.

Because it was chucking it down yesterday, we believe there may be a muddy footprint somewhere in the back garden OR over the fence in the alley (the alley is tarmac). However it was getting dark so I'm looking first light tomorrow.

The neighbour hasn't contacted the police yet as to be quite honest even though the neighbour is in their late 50's he's contemplating going round there and battering this mug.

If there are shoe prints and they match to the ones in my garden I believe that pretty much seals all the evidence I need. Nowdays I am a very anti-violence person....however I know if I do tell the police about this they'll nick him but I don't reckon he'll be bought to justice.

Here's what I'd like to ask. Should I

-Call the Police

-Smash his face in

I won't get my money back from this pr**ck. I know that for a fact. He would of spent it on puff and heroin, probably sold off my 360 too for a few joints. He is a huge addict. I know he hasn't got a pot to p*ss in.

So if these muddy prints match....what should I do? Police or beating?

If it comes to the latter, I promised myself I would only strike in defence, but man....he put my family in danger.

Sensible replies only please (or a funny one lol!). I am tempted to call the old bill, but part of me is livid and wants to go round find his house and boot his door in.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

forgot to add, he was wearing one glove, but not on the other.

a michael jackson kinda thing i guess.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

**** to hear this mate, had a similar thing couple years ago =/ not a nice feeling!


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

can i ask how you only no he had 1 glove

and if you no wher he lives then theirs x2 options

1=go round take the door of its hinges and kick the f**ck outa him then tie him up and slowly torture him **or**

2= if hes got kids wait outside for him -catch him- give him a few slaps then throw him in the boot of your car or your mates car then take the little theiving bast**rd for a drive thats standard proceedure wher i come from


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

mark2009 said:


> can i ask how you only no he had 1 glove
> 
> and if you no wher he lives then theirs x2 options
> 
> ...


1 glove in the camera footage. well one hand was dark the other looked like a plain hand unless he had a latex glove on or something. infra red cameras are sweet but the problem is that all you can really see is red,white and black so i can't say the distinct colours.

you cant really drive him about on a bonnet - that is a key for going inside yourself....


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

if you go to the police they may or may not arrest him either way wont get your stuff back.

if you go serve retrabution you might get your stuff back but at the expense of someone else he robs to give to you, then if he gets caught you get done for recieving stolen goods.the point is your not going to be any better off but it may make you feel better,but then again your assuming he is gonna be a push over and has no friends or family that are capable of protecting him,remeber you have a family to think about consider them not you.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

obviously i hope this is all hypothetical :whistling: :thumbup1:

as pudj has said you have your family to consider and need to take into consideration if you think he will know someone who could retatliate etc. also might be worth waiting a while, from the sounds of it he isnt going anywhere, because the closer the beating is to you being robbed the easier it will be to link it to you.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> obviously i hope this is all hypothetical :whistling: :thumbup1:
> 
> as pudj has said you have your family to consider and need to take into consideration if you think he will know someone who could retatliate etc. also might be worth waiting a while, from the sounds of it he isnt going anywhere, because the closer the beating is to you being robbed the easier it will be to link it to you.


both you and pudj have exactly in mind what i did - my family. the back door is fortified now, and he can't get through any of the others as they're all multi-locks and wired to the house alarm.

i couldnt care less about his friends to be honest, i'll duff them in too. hes not very popular around here. he's the 'village moron' so to speak and all he does is hang about with several druggie friends. i'm sure word will get about soon that i know that its him, that should let him brew for a while. he cant run nowhere, he has nowhere to go and never no money. hes always begging.

true about the police though. i wont get anything back if i go to them.

im in a very stuck position here.


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Few years ago some guy broke into my car while it was parked on the drive and I was having a BBQ In the garden! Found out who it was pretty sharpish (within 30 minutes), told the police who and WHERE HE WAS and they did sweet FA!

Left it a month and went round his house with my uncle and his mate in a transit and took him for a little trip to the woods.

Got all my stuff back before that but it felt fukin good I can tell you.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

chrisba said:


> Left it a month and went round his house with my uncle and his mate in a transit and took him for a little trip to the woods.
> 
> Got all my stuff back before that but it felt fukin good I can tell you.


That old chest nut...I bet he won't do it again!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

chrisba said:


> Few years ago some guy broke into my car while it was parked on the drive and I was having a BBQ In the garden! Found out who it was pretty sharpish (within 30 minutes), told the police who and WHERE HE WAS and they did sweet FA!
> 
> Left it a month and went round his house with my uncle and his mate in a transit and took him for a little trip to the woods.
> 
> Got all my stuff back before that but it felt fukin good I can tell you.


did you slap him up or just give him a good scaring?


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

deeppurple said:


> did you slap him up or just give him a good scaring?


Not really gonna go into it on here mate.

Up to you how far you take it, like other people have said it depends if you can guarantee there wont be any retribution.

Personally, i slept on the sofa for a week afterwards waiting for a brick to come throught the window.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

He broke into your house while your wife was in bed. IMO that is asking for death. I'm not suggesting you kill him but if I were you I would be going to work on every joint in his body with a hammer.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

I know what I would do, and did do when someone tried to break into my ma's house; they took f**k all, after asking around a couple of the local smack heads i found out who was screwing houses, when i found them they got the message that any houses in my area where touched then they'd see how horrible i could get.

A few well chosen words is all thats needed to put the sh!ts right up someone


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

KRS said:


> He broke into your house while your wife was in bed. IMO that is asking for death. I'm not suggesting you kill him but if I were you I would be going to work on every joint in his body with a hammer.


a big old hammer or something like a meat tenderiser hammer ? :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if this lad is as big a junkie as you say then think very carefully about what you do.

consider this..... you go round, beat the crap out of him and feel good about it but you dont know if this guy has hepatitus or worse. you draw blood on him and theres a chance you may regret it (small chance i nkow but its still a chance).

also, IME this guy wil have nothing too loose and quite likely wont give a fuk if he gets beaten or not - if hes an addict he will be more concerned about his next hit than anything else.

just soom food for thought


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> a big old hammer or something like a meat tenderiser hammer ? :lol:


No mate you misunderstand me, I was thinking more this:

2c4L4CPfQY8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

KRS said:


> No mate you misunderstand me, I was thinking more this:


There's a facebook group for people who when they hear the word "Stop" immediately think "Hammer Time" in their heads ;-)


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> There's a facebook group for people who when they hear the word "Stop" immediately think "Hammer Time" in their heads ;-)


ME!!!!!

If he's a junkie ... buy some heroin and OD the f*cker, no-one will suspect anything


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

im not buying a drug addict heroin.

i think i'll just pay him a visit later.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thats it now.

no food!

somebody paypal me a fiver LOL:death: h34r:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> thats it now.
> 
> no food!
> 
> somebody paypal me a fiver LOL:death: h34r:


you have been offered money by a member here and didnt take them up on it.

Why?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

And you have been online a lot over the last few days.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> you have been offered money by a member here and didnt take them up on it.
> 
> Why?


i wouldn't take somebody's money

noooo way.

it's not on, you earned your money people you keep it all for yourself xx


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Sh1t situation it seems you are in, def not nice knowing someone has been in your home esp with your misses in there.

Few thoughts though:

-I would have sold the laptop straight away wouldnt give a fuk if it was works or whatever (surely works = yours anyway if self employed??) Doesnt matter either way imo feeding family is most important. If it's got business stuff on it just save it to a disc or something and borrow a mates computer for a few weeks.

-You dont have a tv you could have sold? if not how do you play on your 360. You said misses takes it upstairs sometimes so surely you have at least 2 tvs??

No dvd player, cds dvds etc??

Quick sales depending on how good things are should get you £60+ straight off the bat- probably fair bit more unless all mentioned items are sh1t.

Instead of letting your mate buy you a takeaway you should have used the money to buy food from a supermarket that would have lasted a week rather than a meal.

These things alone would at least allow you to eat and have electricity until next paid.

If all else fails do you or your misses not have any relatives or mates at all that will lend you any money for a few weeks??


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dig said:


> Sh1t situation it seems you are in, def not nice knowing someone has been in your home esp with your misses in there.
> 
> Few thoughts though:
> 
> ...


-work laptop is actually princes trust, when i dont use it/it breaks i have to give it back. it's not mine

-television downstairs was my mates before he passed - its the only thing of his i've got, tv upstairs is...but it isn't worth sh1t lol

-my mate bought a takeaway he didnt give the money for it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Police are useless. Go round to the idiots and break both of his arms.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i wouldn't take somebody's money
> 
> noooo way.
> 
> it's not on, you earned your money people you keep it all for yourself xx


If i were in your position, my family needing food, i would swallow my pride.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Police are useless. Go round to the idiots and break both of his arms.


Well at least HE would get food in his cell....but what about his family? Have they just to starve?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> If i were in your position, my family needing food, i would swallow my pride.


i am a very proud man, so i do find it hard to swallow my pride. secondly the person (who im sure was genuine) wanted my bank details and i hate giving them out, all i would really want to give out is my paypal.

but i didnt put this post up to ask for peoples money - i would never do such a thing. to be honest i didnt expect anybody/hardly anybody to offer anyway, the world is a dog eat dog place and nobody these days helps out a fellow human. well thats how i see the world through my eyes anyway.

im a bit hypocritical in that sense, i give money whenever i can to charity/people in need but refuse to ever take a penny. i should sort that out someday.

but yea, anyway back to the point - i did not put this post up to ask for money, and i hope it can say that way.

but for anyone who does wanna help do you want my paypal haha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i am a very proud man, so i do find it hard to swallow my pride. secondly the person (who im sure was genuine) wanted my bank details and i hate giving them out, all i would really want to give out is my paypal.
> 
> but i didnt put this post up to ask for peoples money - i would never do such a thing. to be honest i wouldnt expect anybody to offer anyway, the world is a dog eat dog place and *nobody these days helps out a fellow human*.


Simply not true...

Some people are willing to out on a limb to help others...sometimes even a stranger.

I am also a very proud person, but there are some situations that require you to swallow your pride.

Check your reps


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ok ok you've made your point you have offered help. but only 1 out of 1000s of people.

thanks for the rep though!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone else further back in the thread offered to fling a fiver in the pot too. Also, i count for me and the weeman, so thats three people out of 204 times this thread has been opened, i know i have entered this thread a few times, as i assume some of the others have....so thats three in quite a small number of people who have read the thread, i think thats quite impressive considering the world is only out for itself Seems people might not be so bad afterall. :beer:

Yes, i am Ser:thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Someone else further back in the thread offered to fling a fiver in the pot too. Also, i count for me and the weeman, so thats three people out of 204 times this thread has been opened, i know i have entered this thread a few times, as i assume some of the others have....so thats three in quite a small number of people who have read the thread, i think thats quite impressive considering the world is only out for itself Seems people might not be so bad afterall. :beer:
> 
> Yes, i am Ser:thumbup1:


you may be right 

im still p'd off though with the jobcentre. after the 10000000000s i paid in tax they wouldnt even crisis loan me a small amount.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This is one hell of a thread its been around for ages!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> This is one hell of a thread its been around for ages!


i know matey. been round more than my ex misses has!


----------

